# Chamorchis alpina



## Berthold (Feb 12, 2018)

At the the foot of Mönch (Monk) You can find the European smallest orchid, the Chamorchis alpina

Mönch 4107 m








Chamorchis alpina (orchid left)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2018)

That is small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2018)

did you get a photo from the other side to show a bloom?


----------



## Berthold (Feb 16, 2018)

Sorry I only have some photos from Austria.
http://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=36607.msg417129#msg417129 

I had this species in culture for some years, but it's very difficult and didn't bloom


----------



## Ray (Feb 17, 2018)

Such a bright blue blossom!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 17, 2018)

Ray said:


> Such a bright blue blossom!



Flower that is un-matched


----------



## john lapointe (Dec 20, 2018)

Is that the flower to the left of the match stick?


----------



## Berthold (Dec 21, 2018)

john lapointe said:


> Is that the flower to the left of the match stick?



Yes it is, here another photo of that alpine species


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

